# Earthquake Got Me



## dgrant (Sep 13, 2013)

This is what a 6.0 quake will do to your shop. Everything ended up in the middle of the floor. I've been in the Bay Area for a long time and have ridden out several quakes. This was the most violent of them. The muscle I needed to help me pick up the band saw just got here. Time to clean up.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Bummer, looks like it turned your whole garage sideways..


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey D, you'd better hang on real tight, as I don't see a bottom. Someone will rescue you. Seriously, that's too bad you have to do an unscheduled clean up, but you're lucky as the garage still looks secure.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

hopefully everything still works after your done picking it all up.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

man thats hurts just looking at.hope everyone is ok and all your tools are i working order.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hope all your equipment is in workin' order when ya get it cleaned up, Mr. D. That bites when something like that happens! Best of Luck from NW Kansas!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

We'll the TS is still standing. Hope it all ok when back to a vertical position.


----------



## dgrant (Sep 13, 2013)

So far so good on the damage to any tools. The plastic blade guard on the band saw cracked but that seems pretty minor. I love woodworking but I have to admit that an even bigger passion is anything related to Harley's. You can imagine my horror when I opened the door and saw this. Don't know what I am doing wrong with these pics but they keep coming out sideways. Sorry. All things considered the damage wasn't that bad.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Are you taking those pics with an I phone or iPad? If so, select the picture, then edit it and rotate it save it wrong then rotate it again, save it right side up and then post. Works every time.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Feel for ya man. Hope its all ok out there. It's only stuff hope no one hurt!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry to see all that damage but I'm glad no one was injured.


----------



## dgrant (Sep 13, 2013)

No one close to me was hurt. Lots of injuries like glass cuts, broken bones from falling objects and what not. I'm feeling pretty fortunate at the moment not to have been hit worse like some were. Trying to lend a hand where I can. My neighborhood all worked together to make sure everyone was okay and get the important stuff done. I turned off the gas for most of the houses around me. Now it's cleanup. It will take a while but whether it's flooding or quakes my little town seems to bounce back.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Your pictures made me swear out loud. I hope you can pick everything up and get back to work with minimal equipment problems. I guess you'll need some concrete anchors or something in the future… would not have thought some of those tools would fall given the weight. Nature is a powerful force.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

That really sucks. I hope your home did not receive any structural damage from this shaker, or anyone near was injured in that mess. Looks like some recalibration may be in order for some stuff. I hope it isn't too bad. A 6.0 is a lot stronger than all of the smaller ones we have been experiencing here in OK recently. Had a 4.3 the other day in the middle of a swarm of them. Not sure what is causing all of them all of a sudden. There are mixed expert opinions on the cause, but of course the fracking and injection well people are absolutely sure that their activity is not causing them. Must be great to be so 100% sure of yourself. I hope you guys don't get any big aftershocks out of this one. Good luck out there.


----------



## dgrant (Sep 13, 2013)

I was also surprised that my band saw toppled. That thing is heavy. My theory is that since its on a rolling stand, it got started moving then the wheels hit something that stopped them but the top kept moving. Same theory for the workbench. One weird thing is that my drill press moved a couple feet and somehow the base managed to end up on top of my miter sled which had fallen off the bench. Drill press stayed upright but it must have been rockin and rollin too. I will anchor the drill press since I don't need to move it and I will try to remember to lock the bases and wheels on stuff that moves around. Maybe that will keep them from toppling.

This 6.0 was an intense experience. Many times stronger than the 5.3 I remember from many years ago. Hopefully it will be a helluva long time before I have another one to compare to.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I lived in San Rafael for 29 years and felt a few tremors, but luckily, I missed the big ones. Where do you live?


----------



## dgrant (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm in Napa, not far from downtown, where they really got slammed.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Man from the photos and Videos I have been seeing of the downtown area of Napa you were one Luck Guy if this is all the damage you had. If all the tools are still working after this I am sure you can find a lot of people that might need your help in getting some things repaired. 
Glad to hear you had no personal damage. Hang in there and good luck.


----------



## dgrant (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes, I do consider myself very lucky. Except for my 55 inch TV may it rest in peace. I already have people asking me to fix stuff. I have an antique clock on my dining table that my sister couldn't bare(?) to look at. It's totally fixable and I will surprise her with it for Christmas. It's very old and has not worked since my great grandmother gave it to her. I will see about getting the clock mechanism fixed too. I've told other people to put stuff aside and I will come check it out. Looks like I will be busy for a while. A guy could make a buck doing that kind of stuff but I would feel terrible charging my friends for what will mostly involved fancy glue ups.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yea this not a time to think about the almighty Buck if you can help people out. The only thing I would says is just tell them what it's going to take material wise and then do the work to help them out. You might even have a scrap pile that could be used and help cut it down to size. And sorry to say really but there also might be a lot of lumber available to use for smaller repairs from other buildings that are beyond repair, just have to make sure first it Ok to use it.
And remember the TV can be replaced pretty easy but your Life and that of family and friends can not be.


----------



## dgrant (Sep 13, 2013)

Agreed. Losing the TV will provide me with the motivation to get out in the shop more. Not even sure I am going to get another TV for a while. I probably have enough small stuff in my scrap pile to do most of the work. Sadly, you are right about the available lumber. Everywhere you look, there is broken furniture piled up. I am going to discreetly go around later today and see if I can pick up a few pieces I have seen. Beyond repair, but with some nice pieces that can be reborn.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Be careful you don't want to get Hurt or be considered a Looter, you can't help people if your in the Hospital or Jail.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Goes with the territory I think. As for fracking and injection wells, that has been going on for 60 or 70 years so I doubt that has much influence on the tectonic plates of the Earth. Horizontal boring is pretty new though. Movement of the Earth's plates has been happening for years. Long before oil wells were drilled. being sure it is caused by hydraulic fracturing is not different that being sure it isn't. One thing for sure, you have a mess to clean up regardless of the cause.


----------



## dgrant (Sep 13, 2013)

I would definitely hate to get busted for looting. I was a cop here for 30 years. It just wouldn't look good.


----------



## dgrant (Sep 13, 2013)

Shop is all cleaned up and almost back to normal. Very little actual damage. A plastic guard on my bandsaw was about it. Ordered it from Griz and the shipping was more than the part. On the downside, my house got red tagged for the chimney. So I will spend my weekend on demo, one brick at a time so the whole thing doesn't end up on my deck. Its been a wild few days.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hope you got the chimney done safely and are able to get back into the house again. Well at least you can get back to work in the Shop.


----------

